# SE vs. SL What's the diff? FAQ somewhere?



## soupnazi67 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi all,
Newb to the Maxima world... just sold my 2000 WS6 TA to get something a little more family friendly. I am interested in getting a 6th gen Maxima but I don't know much about them other than they are supposed to be pretty quick and they look sweet! I've been looking around the Atlanta area for a nice used one. I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the main differences are between the SL and the SE? Looks like woodgrain and I thought I saw wheel size or something? 

Is there a FAQ somewhere? I haven't seen one yet but I haven't looked too hard.

Thanks,
Seth


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

The SL comes standard with leather .. the SE has it as an option. SL has a softer ride the SE has a sport tuned suspension... wheel size is different SL uses 17inch wheels the SE uses 18 inch wheels. SE usually has a rear deck spoiler and the interior accents are aluminum in the SL they are woodgrain... the SL is the luxury one the SE is the sport version.. i'm a big fan of the SE. HERE's a pic of MINE.


----------



## soupnazi67 (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent! That is exactly what I wanted to know.

Seth


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

That's for current versions at least. IIRC the first year (2004, maybe 2005 too?) cars, the 3.5SE is 5-speed auto or 6-speed manual, while the 3.5SL is a 4-speed auto.

For 2007 all Maximas are CVT only.


----------

